# No oil coming up thru the push rods ???



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello All,

I don’t see any oil coming up through the push rods.

As part of my ground up restoration, I pulled out the engine to repaint it and the engine bay. While I had it on the stand I replaced the oil shaft so I removed the oil pump and bolted it back on. I replaced the gaskets for the timing chain cover, water pump, oil pan, valley pan, intake manifold, fuel pump and oil filter bracket. I used Permatex on the gaskets. This is all that I did.

I’ve tried a few things:

I pulled the distributor, modified a wood boring drill bit and used it to spin the oil shaft with an air drill; did this numerous times – no oil

I poured Lucus Heavy Duty Starting Oil over the rockers and started the engine for a few minutes up to operating temperature (200) with the valve covers off – no oil (engine seems to run OK)

When I re-installed the engine in the bay, I installed an “oil filter relocation kit”. To verify the oil pump was working, I removed the filter from its new location, put the hoses in a container and started the engine (only a few seconds). Nearly a quart was pumped out within seconds.

I put the oil filter back to its stock location on the block and this did not make a difference.

I have an oil gauge attached to the location on top of the block next to the distributor and it shows “NO” pressure, the needle doesn’t even quiver.

I don’t know where to go from here; suggestions needed and appreciated. If I have to pull the engine again then this is what I will do.

Thank you,
Jim
67 GTO, 400


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you used Permatex on the oil pump that could be the problem it could be stuck in the check valve, even a tiny bit of crap can cause problems.
No sealant required on the pump.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. No sealant, EVER, on an oil pump-to-block gasket. Had a 428 years ago that went south due to blue silicone poisioning in all the oil galleys...(not my doing!)


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you checked the pickup depth? Are you spinning the pump backwards? Does your homemade primer actually work?


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Oil pump lost it's prime.
Front galley plug popped out.
Glue in galley or oil pump relief.
Sump fell off pump.

If you have run the engine up to opp temp with no pressure at plug next to dist, then the bearings are ruined. 

Pull the engine and start over.


----------

